# Internes DVD-Laufwerk (mit SATA-zu-USB-Adapter angeschlossen) wird nicht erkannt



## brazzjazz (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gerade einen Mangel an SATA-Ports, weswegen ich mir überlegt hatte, mein internes DVD-Laufwerk mit einem SATA-zu-USB-Adapter anzuschließen. Eigentlich sind die Adapter nur für max. 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerke gedacht, wegen der geringen Stromversorgung, die die USB-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen kann. Allerdings kann man an den Adapter noch eine Stromversorgung anschließen, so ein rundes kleines Loch, wie bei externen Festplatten. Ich habe kurzerhand die Stromversorgung meiner externen Festplatte genommen und an das DVD-Laufwerk angesteckt. Das Adapterkabel kann hinten durchs Gehäuse raus, weil ich damals beim PC-Bau irgendwie die Blende hinten vergessen hatte oder keine passende zur Verfügung hatte..? (Mysteriös im Nachhinein). Diese Konstruktion ist etwas unorthodox, aber ich habe keinen Bock, viel Geld für eine SATA-Karte auszugeben, nur für eine weitere Festplatte! Dachte ich mir, das muss doch irgendwie billiger gehen. Nun wird aber leider das DVD-Laufwerk nicht erkannt. Vorm Bootvorgang bleibt es einige Sekunden schwarz, das BIOS ist ebenso unschlüssig wie Windows später, das ein nicht erkanntes USB-Gerät moniert.

Warum also funktioniert es nicht? Ist die Stromversorgung immer noch zu gering? Dass der äh... "Stromgenerator" (Hilfe, wie nennt man den Block da) für meine externe Festplatte noch immer nicht stark genug fürs DVD-Laufwerk ist? Oder andere Inkompatibilitäten? Ich hätte ja gedacht, dass SATA und USB grundverschiedene Schnittstellen sind, aber offenbar ist dem nicht so, denn et jibbet lekker Adaptersche.

Hier der verwendete Adapter: Lindy USB 3.1 / 3.0 SATA 6Gbit/s Adapter - USB | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Das Modell des DVD-Laufwerks weiß ich leider gerade nicht.

Danke


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juli 2018)

So laut Hersteller steht,

 Für 3,5" Festplatten und ODD-Laufwerke ist ein 12V DC-Netzteil erforderlich(Anschluss für optionales Netzteil DC12V >2A, Buchse: DC 5,5mm/2,5mm) bzw. (nicht enthalten).
Warum ist das DVD Laufwerk nicht an einem der S-ata Port,s von deinem Mainbaord angeschlossen bzw. der entsprechende Stromanschluss(S-ata) vom Netzteil?
Warum dieser Aufwand und unkosten?Wenn es ein normales(internes) DVD Laufwerk ist  dann ist  es an jedem normalen Desktop PC mit einem S-ata Kabel(verbunden mit Board) 
und den entsprechenden Stromkabel vom Netzteil nutzbar.Hersteller bzw.Model muß am DVD Laufwerk stehen.

grüße Brex


----------



## brazzjazz (7. Juli 2018)

Nun, ich habe eine weitere Festplatte gekauft und brauche dafür einen SATA-Port... Daher der Adapter fürs DVD-Laufwerk, weil das noch am Verzichtbarsten ist und ich damit experimentieren kann. Das Netzteil (das war das Wort!), das ursprünglich für meine externe Festplatte gedacht war, hat genau 12 Volt (1,5 Ampere), müsste daher also funktionieren.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2018)

Externe Adapter sind ne blöde Sache in Verbindung mit Laufwerken.
Habe auch so einen Adapter.
Der läuft zwar mit meinen HDDs problemlos, meine Laufwerke (habe mehrere getestet) laufen da aber nicht dran.


----------



## brazzjazz (7. Juli 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Externe Adapter sind ne blöde Sache in Verbindung mit Laufwerken.
> Habe auch so einen Adapter.
> Der läuft zwar mit meinen HDDs problemlos, meine Laufwerke (habe mehrere getestet) laufen da aber nicht dran.



Aha, danke für die Info. Die Silberlingslaufwerke ziehen wohl doch noch mal etwas mehr Strom..? Leider belegt der Adapter beide Anschlüsse (SATA + SATA-Strom / 15-Pin) gleichzeitig, sonst hätte ich versucht, eine SATA-Stromversorgung herzustellen. Wie bekomme ich jetzt meine gelegentlichen DVDs so billig wie möglich ausgelesen..? Also von SATA-Umstecken jetzt mal abgesehen...


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2018)

Ich hab nen Adapter mit externem Netzteil, trotzdem laufen meine Laufwerke nicht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juli 2018)

Anschluss für optionales Netzteil DC12V >2 Ampere, bitte beachten das ist vom Hersteller so angegeben wenn 3,5" Festplatten und ODD-Laufwerke nutzen möchtest.

Hersteller Website,

https://www.lindy.de/USB-3-1-Gen-2-SATA-6Gbit-s-Adapter-Typ-C.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=43189

sorry habs falsch verlinkt


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juli 2018)

Das ist der richtige,

https://www.lindy.de/USB-3-1-3-0-SATA-6Gbit-s-Adapter.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=42713&ci=50


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juli 2018)

Wie hast den das angeschlossen und was für eine Mainboard hat dein System?Mehr Hardware infos wäre hilfreicher..
Diese Art von Adapter ist für externe Anwendungen mit S-ata Schnittstelle(Festplatten,Laufwerke ect.) an einem externen USB Port gedacht.


----------



## brazzjazz (7. Juli 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Adapter mit externem Netzteil, trotzdem laufen meine Laufwerke nicht.


Jaja, hab schon verstanden  Daher war die Info so nützlich.

Ja, so einen Adapter wie empfohlen habe ich ja. Nur offenbar zu wenig Saft mit dem 12V/1,5-A-Netzteil.

Edit: Habe ein MSI H97 Guard-Pro, wie auch meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juli 2018)

Ich denke dein Netzteil was du verwendest ist nicht geeignet für den Adapter.


----------



## brazzjazz (8. Juli 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Netzteil was du verwendest ist nicht geeignet für den Adapter.


Ja, offenbar braucht man 2 oder sogar 3 Ampere: Salcar 12V 1A 2A 3A Netzteil fur: LED 5050/3528: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Dort werden explizit DVD-Spieler erwähnt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juli 2018)

Hättest dir lieber direkt ein externer DVD-Brenner kaufen sollen.
Denn für ein kleiner Aufpreis hättest du z.B. solch eine haben können: Umiten USB 3.0 Externer DVD-Laufwerk Brenner Ultra Slim: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Mit USB3.0 brauchst hier kein extra Netzteil.
Bei den anderen DVD-Brenner mit USB2.0 sind meist zwei USB-Kabel wegen der extra Spannung mit dabei.
Wobei ich hier eher was in Richtung LG nehmen würde, aber die kosten dann etwas mehr.
Z.B: LG GP57ES40 8x8x8xDVD+RW 8x6DVD-RW 6xDVD+: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Habe mir auch schon einige angeschaut, da ich in der Front bei mir ein Radiator verbaut habe und dadurch mein DVD-Brenner weichen musste.


----------



## brazzjazz (9. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß, extern ginge auch, und DVD-Laufwerke kriegt man heutzutage nachgeschmissen, aber ich verschrotte ungern mein jetziges, funktionsfähiges Laufwerk, und packe mir ein weiteres Ding auf meinen Computer, auf dem oftmals auch noch andere Sachen liegen würden. Wäre eine ultima ratio (Mann, bin ich wieder gebildet!! )


----------

